# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2013



## Aurélio (1 Jul 2013 às 00:51)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Agreste (1 Jul 2013 às 10:01)

Suavizaram-se os valores de temperatura para o próximo final de semana. Parece que haverá qualquer coisa nos níveis altos vindo de sudoeste portanto pode não ser apenas tempo seco e quente. Particularmente no norte pode haver trovoadas.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jul 2013 às 11:18)

Agreste disse:


> Suavizaram-se os valores de temperatura para o próximo final de semana. Parece que haverá qualquer coisa nos níveis altos vindo de sudoeste portanto pode não ser apenas tempo seco e quente. Particularmente no norte pode haver trovoadas.



Não ligues áquilo que mostra a automática do IM, o que interessa é aquilo que eles mostram, quando fazem a manual, isso sim ....
Quarta será um dia identico a hoje, mas depois de Quinta e essencialmente entre Sexta e Domingo muitos sitios vão passar dos 40ºC em alguns sitios !


----------



## F_R (1 Jul 2013 às 16:30)

Espero que no próximo fim de semana esteja como neste. Vamos ter a nossa festa e dava jeito dias de calor


----------



## Lightning (2 Jul 2013 às 00:30)

Então ninguém fala?


----------



## stormy (2 Jul 2013 às 01:32)

É giro Lightning, especialmente a suestada e as brisas de SW no litoral a injectar humidade ( dew 16-18ºC ou mais), e aquela pequena cut off a oeste..

Com alguma sorte, caso a cut off se aproxime,  poderemos ter algumas trovoadas..

Quanto ao calor...certamente perto dos 45ºC especialmente no interior centro e sul ( em espacial terras baixas e areas de vale).


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jul 2013 às 07:27)

stormy disse:


> É giro Lightning, especialmente a suestada e as brisas de SW no litoral a injectar humidade ( dew 16-18ºC ou mais), e aquela pequena cut off a oeste..
> 
> Com alguma sorte, caso a cut off se aproxime,  poderemos ter algumas trovoadas..
> 
> Quanto ao calor...certamente perto dos 45ºC especialmente no interior centro e sul ( em espacial terras baixas e areas de vale).



Que exagero Stormy como sempre .....

No Alentejo e Vale do Tejo e mesmo Beira Baixa não penso que possa passar dos 42º C !
Nesta run o GFS continua a carregar bastante no calor enquanto que o ECM também aparenta estar a sair uma run mais quente que a do dia de ontem (das 12h) !


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2013 às 07:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Que exagero Stormy como sempre .....
> 
> No Alentejo e Vale do Tejo e mesmo Beira Baixa não penso que possa passar dos 42º C !
> Nesta run o GFS continua a carregar bastante no calor enquanto que o ECM também aparenta estar a sair uma run mais quente que a do dia de ontem (das 12h) !



Concordo, Aurélio, 45 graus é um pouco exagerado a meu ver...  penso que os 41/42 graus já será o limite, e sinceramente parece-me que os modelos estão a "delirar" um pouco..., calor sim, mas não será tão "extremo", então aqui no litoral, muito menos, devido ás brisas que soprarão durante as tardes... a manter-se é uma situação de tempo muito quente em perspectiva, que de certa maneira faz lembrar o  Agosto de 2003, mas não será tão extrema ... aponto mais para o  cenário do ECM


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jul 2013 às 07:58)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, Aurélio, 45 graus é um pouco exagerado a meu ver...  penso que os 41/42 graus já será o limite, e sinceramente parece-me que os modelos estão a "delirar" um pouco..., calor sim, mas não será tão "extremo", então aqui no litoral, muito menos, devido ás brisas que soprarão durante as tardes... a manter-se é uma situação de tempo muito quente em perspectiva, que de certa maneira faz lembrar o  Agosto de 2003, mas não será tão extrema ... aponto mais para o  cenário do ECM



Pois mas olha que esta run do ECM está muito idêntica á do GFS e simplesmente parece uma torradeira, e não esqueças que o ECM apenas mostra de 24 em 24 horas, e num dia a ISO tb varia um pouco !
Ambos os modelos para já mostra pelo menos 9 dias com temperaturas na ordem dos 40 ou mais no interior !
Com esta concepção de ventos aposto como o Vale do Tejo, Beira Baixa, Estremadura (interior), e Alto Alentejo com mais probabilidades de passar dos 40 ºC em alguns sitios.
Estamos a falar em ISO variando entre 24 a 28º C !


----------



## cardu (2 Jul 2013 às 09:46)

não é exagero nenhum. O que os modelos prevem é algo de muito grave. Vai estar muito calor e vamos ter noites torridas, clima tropical típico! Os mais idosos vão sofrer imenso com esta vaga de calor


----------



## vitamos (2 Jul 2013 às 09:51)

cardu disse:


> não é exagero nenhum. O que os modelos prevem é algo de muito grave. Vai estar muito calor e vamos ter noites torridas, clima tropical típico! Os mais idosos vão sofrer imenso com esta vaga de calor



Vamos lá a ver se começamos a ter um pouco de cuidado na forma como se dizem as coisas e se acabamos com alarmismos que não levam a lado nenhum nem prestigiam o fórum.

A sinóptica é clara. Sim, serão dias quentes. E todos sabem das consequncias para as populações. Agora são sinópticas que já se verificaram e que não são assim tão atípicas. Falar nesta altura de temperaturas mirabolantes que não são previstas pelos modelos é espalhar pânico desnecessário.

Um pouco mais de contenção por favor.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jul 2013 às 09:56)

Lightning disse:


> Então ninguém fala?



Atenção que esta saída é uma intermédia do GFS (18h), e é sabido que estas saídas não são para levar a sério...
O calor está praticamente certo, mas analisar estas saídas deve ser feito com especial cuidado.

P.S.: o GFS na saída das 00h para Portalegre não prevê mais de 42ºC até às 192h.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jul 2013 às 10:39)

Esta saída das 00z continua igual e manteve o calor e a ausência de nortadas durante a tarde.

Brisas durante a tarde? Aonde? Os únicos locais onde há brisas é nas auto-estradas.  

Agora fora de brincadeiras, acredito em bastante calor, acredito em (finalmente) ver 40ºC ou mais na consola da minha estação, e também acredito nos 45ºC falados pelo stormy.

Então ali a zona do Poceirão nem digo nada...


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2013 às 10:48)

Lightning disse:


> Esta saída das 00z continua igual e manteve o calor e a ausência de nortadas durante a tarde.
> 
> *Brisas durante a tarde? Aonde? *Os únicos locais onde há brisas é nas auto-estradas.
> 
> ...





Brisas marítimas no litoral e regiões próximas, com esta sinóptica de ventos fracos, elas irão aparecer certamente , quem vive junto ao mar sabe muito bem do que falo, já no interior será bastante quente, os tais valores de 40 graus ou até ligeiramente superiores em algumas zonas..e concordo com o vitamos, chega de alarmismos sem fundamento...


----------



## Lightning (2 Jul 2013 às 11:02)

Snifa disse:


> Brisas marítimas no litoral e regiões próximas, com esta sinóptica de ventos fracos, elas irão aparecer certamente , quem vive junto ao mar sabe muito bem do que falo



Sim no litoral haverá algumas brisas mas mesmo assim não acredito em mais de 10-15 km/h de vento. 

Eu disse o que disse porque observando as cartas de vento a 10 metros de altura, embora tenham lá algumas brisas de facto, parece que a intensidade destas não chegará para baixar muito a temperatura no litoral. Também depende da direcção do vento.

Alarmismos não vale a pena, concordo, calor deste não é nada que a gente já não tenha experimentado anteriormente.


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Jul 2013 às 11:22)

Bons dias .

A questão das brisas marítimas (tipicamente de SW no litoral oeste) depende também muito da zona do litoral oeste... Eu, da experiência que tenho no litoral oeste da zona da península de Setúbal, de facto as brisas marítimas quando aparecem, principalmente de SW, suavizam a temperatura mas basicamente na praia propriamente dita e apenas lá, bem junto ao mar. Basta uma deslocação de cerca de 1 Km para dentro que essa brisa marítima deixa de surtir efeito (pois tipicamente são brisas de 5 a 10 Km/h).

Não iremos ter uma corrente do quadrante leste forte (que é o que tipicamente faz elevar bastante as temperaturas, no Verão, no litoral oeste bem junto ao mar) mas com o vento fraco que se irá fazer sentir, serão sem dúvida excelentes dias de praia no litoral oeste, sem aquele calor seco tipicamente trazido pelo vento de NE/E. Bastará uma pequena deslocação para dentro que será certamente um "inferno".

Já na zona do Algarve, o levante que se irá fazer sentir, com vento de E/SE bastante moderado, irá (aí sim) temperar bastante as temperaturas junto às praias do litoral sul. Em contrapartida, a água irá aquecer mais e estará bom para o surf .


----------



## cardu (2 Jul 2013 às 11:23)

temos que ser realistas, o nosso país não está preparado para temperaturas próximas dos 30oc à noite durante dias seguidos.


----------



## David sf (2 Jul 2013 às 11:31)

cardu disse:


> temos que ser realistas, o nosso país não está preparado para temperaturas próximas dos 30oc à noite durante dias seguidos.



Pois não está. Tal como não está preparado para nevões intensos a cotas baixas nem para furacões de categoria 5. Como nenhuma destas situações está prevista, podemos estar tranquilos.

A previsão, tanto do GFS como do ECMWF, aponta para mínimas a rondarem os 20ºC (mesmo assim algo quentes para o que é normal em algumas regiões) e máximas a rondarem os 40ºC no interior e entre os 30 e os 35ºC no litoral. Vão, obviamente, aparecer brisas e algum vento até de origem sinóptica, sendo que o GFS continua a modelar vento moderado e marítimo no litoral.

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=lisboa&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=06

Todas as tardes com vento de NO ou O, com velocidade média igual ou superior a 15 km/h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jul 2013 às 11:45)

significativa actualizada:


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2013 às 12:09)

A significativa para 5ª feira ainda não foi actualizada, basta ver que nem ondulação tem. As temperaturas máximas podem chegar aos 40ºC mais que isso não acredito e o ECM não coloca mais de 40ºC, basta ver isso tanto no Foreca como na página do IPMA.

As mínimas também não são assim tão elevadas, não devem passar dos 25ºC/26ºC em Portalegre talvez e ainda estão longe dos 32ºC que Faro teve em Julho de 2004, com este calor todo que se acumulando, com mais de 1 semana de leste/sueste que está prevista e se a sinóptica daqui a 2 semanas ou 3 semanas mudar para norte, aí é que o Algarve vai ter umas temperaturas jeitosas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jul 2013 às 12:19)




----------



## Lightning (2 Jul 2013 às 13:06)

A minha opinião é esta: não há nada melhor do que esperar e fazer o nowcasting, tal como em todas as situações.

Os modelos não representam a realidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jul 2013 às 13:16)

Parece que é desta que vêm as ditas trovoadas !


----------



## Lightning (2 Jul 2013 às 14:03)

AndréFrade disse:


> Parece que é desta que vêm as ditas trovoadas !



Há muito CAPE, algum LI, há forçamento vertical, mas, e humidade em altura? Onde andará ela? 

Sinceramente só vejo trovoadas a acontecerem no mar. E mesmo assim...

(Isto quando uma pessoa é optimista nunca acontece nada, então vale mais ser pessimista porque assim a surpresa é maior se acontecer alguma coisa )


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jul 2013 às 14:14)

Lightning disse:


> Há muito CAPE, algum LI, há forçamento vertical, mas, e humidade em altura? Onde andará ela?
> 
> Sinceramente só vejo trovoadas a acontecerem no mar. E mesmo assim...
> 
> (Isto quando uma pessoa é optimista nunca acontece nada, então vale mais ser pessimista porque assim a surpresa é maior se acontecer alguma coisa )



Estou optimista para o fim de semana. Mas a ver vamos, as condições estarão boas, apesar da humidade.


----------



## rozzo (2 Jul 2013 às 14:28)

Lightning disse:


> Há muito CAPE, algum LI, há forçamento vertical, mas, e humidade em altura? Onde andará ela?
> 
> Sinceramente só vejo trovoadas a acontecerem no mar. E mesmo assim...
> 
> (Isto quando uma pessoa é optimista nunca acontece nada, então vale mais ser pessimista porque assim a surpresa é maior se acontecer alguma coisa )




Acreditando no cenário actualmente previsto pelo GFS, que pode muito bem mudar, até não está assim tão mau de humidade, pelo contrário, até está bastante generoso para um evento destes.








Aparentemente este cavado que está a afectar-nos até amanhã carrega consigo alguma humidade razoável, que ficará "aprisionada" sobre a península quando se der a rotação e acalmia do fluxo para NE. Se virem a sequência desde hoje até 6ª, dá para ter essa percepção.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

rozzo disse:


> Acreditando no cenário actualmente previsto pelo GFS, que pode muito bem mudar, até não está assim tão mau de humidade, pelo contrário, até está bastante generoso para um evento destes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E desta vez a região de Lisboa tem mais hipóteses que o Interior Alentejano..


----------



## Brunomc (2 Jul 2013 às 15:32)

AndréFrade disse:


> E desta vez a região de Lisboa tem mais hipóteses que o Interior Alentejano..



Ainda falta um elemento que vai estar presente também, a poeira do deserto do Saara


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2013 às 19:14)

Brunomc disse:


> Ainda falta um elemento que vai estar presente também, a poeira do deserto do Saara



Vão chegar cá poeiras do Saara? Bom diz-se que daqui por bastantes anos o país, especialmente o Algarve e alentejo vai ficar deserto.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2013 às 19:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vão chegar cá poeiras do Saara? Bom diz-se que daqui por bastantes anos o país, especialmente o Algarve e alentejo vai ficar deserto.



Ocorre várias vezes por ano todos os anos, até já em Abril tivemos tal situação.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jul 2013 às 23:24)




----------



## Aurélio (3 Jul 2013 às 08:08)

Bom dia, 

Olhando aos modelos de hoje, apenas tenho a dizer o seguinte: se um modelo diz "mata", o outro diz "esfola".

Parece que no minimo mantiveram os mesmos indices de temperatura.
O IPMA vai rever os valores de Sexta, para temperaturas na mesma grandeza aos do dia de amanhã !

E o fim de semana vai ser uma autêntica torradeira, em todo o país, a menos que estejam a 1 km da praia !


----------



## Agreste (3 Jul 2013 às 08:48)

Pode degenerar em aguaceiros e trovoadas no final do período, lá pra domingo. Portalegre e Castelo Branco estavam já nos 24ºC às 7 da manhã.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jul 2013 às 09:19)




----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2013 às 11:46)

Estou curioso para ver até onde vão as temperaturas nos próximos dias 5,6 e 7  em áreas de vale/várzea  dos distritos de *Aveiro*(*Anadia* e *Mealhada*),*Coimbra*(*Lousã*,*Miranda do Corvo* e *Penacova*) e *Viseu* (*Santa Comba Dão* e *Mortágua*),dado que o GFS continua a carregar e bem no calor, com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a *40ºC*.


----------



## stormy (3 Jul 2013 às 13:23)

Calor, e entrada de ar tropical modificado ( húmido) vindo na circulação  do  AA deverão tornar os próximos dias particularmente tórridos e abafados.

A norte, para 4f e  pelo menos até Sabado, a presença de humidade e calor, tal como a proximidade a uma pequena perturbação em altura deverão gerar instabilidade, mais provável junto ás áreas montanhosas do interior norte, sendo possível algum aguaceiro ou trovoada dispersos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jul 2013 às 18:54)

stormy disse:


> ... a presença de humidade e calor, tal como a proximidade a uma pequena perturbação em altura deverão gerar instabilidade...



Já estou a ver que no fds vai estar bom em todo o lado e chuva com trovoada e relâmpagos q.b. na Ericeira


----------



## Brunomc (3 Jul 2013 às 19:18)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Já estou a ver que no fds vai estar bom em todo o lado e chuva com trovoada e relâmpagos q.b. na Ericeira



Ainda não está previsto trovoadas, amanhã ao final do dia já se deve saber mais ou menos com irá ser o fim de semana


----------



## Goku (3 Jul 2013 às 19:47)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Já estou a ver que no fds vai estar bom em todo o lado e chuva com trovoada e relâmpagos q.b. na Ericeira



Gostava que houvesse festa. 
Este ano ainda houve pouca festa.


----------



## stormy (4 Jul 2013 às 01:32)

Fim de semana interessante...

*A norte*, a orografia em conjunto com o calor e a presença de uma pequena perturbação em altura poderão gerar algumas trovoadas dispersas...

*No centro/sul*, situação diferente.
Maior influencia da alta pressão e da dorsal em altura, com um influxo saariano a aproximar-se da latitude 38ºN...na fronteira entre este ar extremamente quente, e o ar mais "moderado" que ocorre a norte, uma circulação intensa nos níveis médios ( Mid level jet) deverá forçar um fluxo de E e SE pela região.

No Algarve poderá surgir uma suestada forte com ondulação grande, e esse regime deverá propagar-se ao Alentejo e vale do tejo sob o eixo do jet nos níveis médios ( até 13-15m/s de SE aos 850hpa).

Com esta sinóptica serão possíveis temperaturas próximas dos records em muitas localidades costeiras desde Peniche até ao litoral vicentino e nas bacias do Tejo/Sado.


----------



## Raposeira (4 Jul 2013 às 01:38)

Boas noites, gostaria de saber se as temperaturas nos modelos assim como da possibilidade de haver trovoadas se mantém para este fim de semana?
Como bombeiro tem-me vindo à memória o fatídico dia de 2 de Agosto de 2003 onde arderam milhares de hectares em Portugal, e com a minha leitura da possibilidade de trovoadas....


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jul 2013 às 09:08)

Ora vamos lá ligar o Forno !

Temperaturas superiores a 40º em alguns sitios, sendo que ás 07h00, já se nota a diferença face aos ultimos dias com o interior do país já quase nos 30 ºC !

Cheira-me que hoje teremos algures uma temperatura de 43º C ou muito perto disso !

Acho também que se não houver muitas nuvens que no fim de semana estará ainda mais quente !


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2013 às 10:41)

Desta vez não entra muito ar do Saara em Portugal, talvez se note mais a poeirada no Algarve.






E é interessante a humidade que aparece aos 700hpa que já referiram aqui, com estas temperaturas altas provavelmente vamos ter umas quantas trovoadas "secas", talvez a norte e centro.


----------



## rozzo (4 Jul 2013 às 10:52)

De facto esta carta temperatura às 15h de Sábado do ECMWF aponta para valores um pouco extremos nos vales do Tejo e do Sado.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jul 2013 às 11:19)

Aquilo que o Rozzo se referia, e atenção que parece que será no Domingo que vai atingir o auge nas temperaturas, segundo me pareceu nas cartas !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2013 às 11:27)

Atenção às temperaturas deste fim semana, sobretudo no domingo. No alentejo deverá chegar aos 42, 43 graus.
No litoral deverá ficar pelos 34, 35 graus.
No interior norte e centro cerca dos 37/38 graus.
Só a partir de terça/quarta as temperaturas começarão a diminuir um pouco. 
Penso que a partir da segunda quinzena de julho teremos dias menos quentes.


----------



## Cluster (4 Jul 2013 às 18:02)

Pena que a estação da Amareleja esteja em baixo.


----------



## cardu (4 Jul 2013 às 18:35)

caramba, gfs com ISO 28 a 850 hpa sabado e domingo ao final da tarde...

mais parece que estamos no Dubai


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2013 às 19:30)

Tal como se previa, a partir da segunda metade de julho, logo a partir do dia 15/16 julho as temperaturas descerão e virão dias com menos calor.
Os próprios modelos já começam a modelar essa tendência.


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jul 2013 às 20:32)

joselamego disse:


> Tal como se previa, a partir da segunda metade de julho, logo a partir do dia 15/16 julho as temperaturas descerão e virão dias com menos calor.
> Os próprios modelos já começam a modelar essa tendência.



A mais de uma semana de distância é arriscado fazer essas leituras.
A run do GFS, por exemplo, está completamente fora da média dos cenários, aliás todos os cenários GFS estão acima desta run para 18-19... esta run é um outlier frio .... a 14 dias de distância? 

que vais estar uma brasa é óbvio. Que a brasa vai acalmar, claro que vai. Tem de ser assim! mas esse género de pormenores datas... não faço previsões dessas.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jul 2013 às 21:00)

c.bernardino disse:


> A mais de uma semana de distância é arriscado fazer essas leituras.
> A run do GFS, por exemplo, está completamente fora da média dos cenários, aliás todos os cenários GFS estão acima desta run para 18-19... esta run é um outlier frio .... a 14 dias de distância?
> 
> que vais estar uma brasa é óbvio. Que a brasa vai acalmar, claro que vai. Tem de ser assim! mas esse género de pormenores datas... não faço previsões dessas.



Calor mais extremo será até Terça ou Quarta, apesar de nestes doias ultimos dias poder ser menor já mais a Norte.

No Centro e especialmente no sul, as temperaturas serão extremamente elevadas nestes dias, embora depois de terça ou Quarta, deva descer para máximas na ordem dos 37/38 ºC !

Já agora uma maior presença de calor durante a noite, não influencia o dia seguinte em termos de calor ???


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 21:00)

Não sei com que se baseia a previsão do wunderground, mas acertou a temperatura de hoje e a previsão...


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2013 às 21:19)

C.Bernardino,
sei que falta muito ainda, mas a tendência será essa.
É muito provável que as temperaturas diminuam, aliás como sempre, depois de uma tempestade vem sempre a bonança e vais ver que a partir de meados de julho as temperaturas normalizarão e não serão tão agressivas como agora.


----------



## Cluster (4 Jul 2013 às 23:59)

Estou curioso nunca vejo ninguém aqui a falar dos Açores ou Madeira, alguma coisa de especial para as ilhas nas próximas semanas?


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2013 às 07:22)

*Informação especial
*
Comunicado válido entre 2013-07-04 17:31:00 e 2013-07-07 17:31:00

*Assunto: Tempo quente em Portugal continental
*

Nos próximos dias uma vasta região anticiclónica afetará o Atlântico Norte desde a região a oeste dos Açores até às Ilhas Britânicas, originando o transporte de uma massa de ar muito quente, com uma circulação de leste sobre Portugal continental. 

Nestas condições, o IPMA prevê para o período de 5 a 7 de julho de 2013 (sexta-feira a domingo): 

- Tempo quente, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade durante a tarde nas regiões do interior; 

*-* *Valores de temperatura máxima entre 38 e 44ºC nas regiões do Vale do Tejo e do interior sul, 32 a 40ºC nas regiões do litoral oeste e do interior norte e centro e 27 a 32ºC no litoral sul; *

- Valores de temperatura mínima entre 17 e 27ºC, sendo mais elevados nas regiões do litoral norte e na região Centro. 

Informa-se ainda que deverão continuar a registar-se valores elevados de temperatura máxima e mínima até meados da próxima semana sendo, a partir dessa altura, menos provável que as temperaturas se mantenham tão elevadas podendo, no entanto, ainda se manter acima da média. 

A atualização da previsão deverá ser consultada no endereço www.ipma.pt



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2013 às 08:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora uma maior presença de calor durante a noite, não influencia o dia seguinte em termos de calor ???



Supondo que a sinóptica não mudava absolutamente nada, que eram dias consecutivos "iguais", sim, no geral influência claramente, havendo tendência a uma acumulação de calor, e uma subida gradual das temperaturas de dia para dia.

Mas lá, está, isso é supondo que não há alterações, o que num país recortado pelo mar é praticamente impossível, pois o próprio aquecimento consecutivo ao longo dos dias muda o campo da pressão, a depressão térmica, o sistema de brisas, etc etc, levando a que a mesoscala acabe por dominar, e "destruindo" esse equilíbrio e essa tendência mais "linear" que referes.

Claro que em regiões mais interiores e mais isoladas de influência marítima (que na verdade nunca acontece totalmente em Portugal dada a sua dimensão) se está um pouco mais próximo do que dizes.


----------



## Paula (5 Jul 2013 às 10:14)

Uma dúvida: não deveria o IPMA ter emitido alerta vermelho para Braga, durante o dia de hoje?


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 10:22)

Sim, Lisboa e Braga. Aparentemente as temperaturas não estão para já a disparar. Aqui no Algarve já começou a entrar o sueste.


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 10:28)

Será que o jardineiro regou a estação de Braga-Merelim ontem?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 10:29)

E trovoadas será que vamos vê-las?


----------



## james (5 Jul 2013 às 12:10)

Na minha modesta opinião ( empírica , não científica ) vamos ter um Verão quente e seco até meados de agosto . A partir dessa altura , a temperatura desce para valores mais amenos e teremos as primeiras chuvas a norte .


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2013 às 14:01)

*Calor aumenta procura das urgências hospitalares
*

Publicado às 12.55


A Direção Geral da Saúde alertou, esta sexta-feira, que o país está muito próximo de ultrapassar as temperaturas máximas históricas e revelou que o calor já aumentou a procura das urgências hospitalares.


foto GERARDO SANTOS/GLOBAL IMAGENS







Previsão de temperaturas elevadas

Em conferência de imprensa conjunta entre a Direção Geral da Saúde (DGS) e o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) e o Instituto Nacional de Saúde Dr. Ricardo Jorge (INSA), o diretor-geral da Saúde, Francisco George, chamou a atenção para o risco de excesso de mortalidade que estas temperaturas podem trazer, sobretudo para idosos com mais de 75 anos e portadores de doenças crónicas.

O responsável adiantou que os serviços de saúde já acionaram o plano de contingência para o calor e revelou que já está a haver um aumento da procura das urgências hospitalares devido às altas temperaturas.

Para sábado estão previstos mais de 41 graus em Lisboa, valor que se aproxima do máximo histórico atingido na capital que foram 42 graus em 2003, ano em que uma onda de calor provocou um valor total de excesso de óbitos perto dos 2000, segundo Carlos Dias, do INSA.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Saude/Interior.aspx?content_id=3307027


----------



## Edward (5 Jul 2013 às 14:56)

Para amanhã o IPMA coloca Lisboa com uma máxima de 42 e uma mínima de 24. Poderemos vir a ter um novo recorde absoluto?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Jul 2013 às 17:11)

james disse:


> Na minha modesta opinião ( empírica , não científica ) vamos ter um Verão quente e seco até meados de agosto . A partir dessa altura , a temperatura desce para valores mais amenos e teremos as primeiras chuvas a norte .



Os modelos sazonais mais fiáveis não parecem apontar para tal cenário, contudo a Meteorologia é dinámica e tudo pode mudar a qualquer momento.

De qualquer das formas eu até tinha comentado no 1º ou início do 2º trimestre deste ano que existiam algumas semelhanças do ano 2003 com este e que alguns experts até previam a possibilidade de algum evento de calor "extremo" no verão 2013 tal como aconteceu em 2003 com a fatal canícula Europeia!!!.

Cmps.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2013 às 22:53)

Este verão vai ter altos e baixos. A partir de meados de julho a temperatura descerá.
Agosto será um mês igual ao de julho e penso que setembro e outubro não será quente como foi previsto pelos especialistas.


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

joselamego disse:


> Este verão vai ter altos e baixos. A partir de meados de julho a temperatura descerá.
> Agosto será um mês igual ao de julho e penso que setembro e outubro não será quente como foi previsto pelos especialistas.



Há uma certa tendência para o Outono ser muito chuvoso e quente quando o Verão é muito quente com levante. Isto no Sul do país.


----------



## Edward (6 Jul 2013 às 00:35)

Aviso vermelho para Lisboa e Setúbal pelas temperaturas extremas que estão previstas para hoje!


----------



## Zapiao (6 Jul 2013 às 00:35)

Este calor é considerado onda? Nao ouvi referencia a isso.....


----------



## ruka (6 Jul 2013 às 00:35)

Lisboa e Setubal em aviso vermelho...


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2013 às 09:49)

ruka disse:


> Lisboa e Setubal em aviso vermelho...



Não creio ( nem é desejável) que se atinjam tais valores em Lisboa  e Setúbal 42/43 graus,valores dessa ordem apenas no Alentejo, Ribatejo , zonas do Vale do Douro ( Pinhão por exemplo que ontem chegou aos 42.2 ºc  )

Temperaturas às 8 UTC:






Está mais quente aqui no Litoral Norte, nomeadamente na Estação do Aeroporto do que em Lisboa..

Claro que depois vão aparecer as brisas para regular as temperaturas, mas mesmo assim, 42 graus para Lisboa ( acredito mais para Setúbal que ontem já andou nos 40 graus) parece-me algo exagerado,  de qualquer modo as temperaturas vão estar muito elevadas, situação que exige cuidados...

Não é impossível, mas tenho algumas dúvidas nesses valores previstos pelo IPMA ...vamos ver...


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2013 às 09:51)

Os últimos dias mostraram a razão pela qual o ECMWF é considerado o melhor modelo meteorológico. Vem há vários dias mostrando calor tórrido, enquanto que todos os outros mostravam apenas dias um pouco quentes, mas com alguma nortada e entrada de ar marítimo, o que normalizaria as temperaturas no litoral oeste. Eu próprio, que geralmente costuma credibilizar muito mais o ECMWF, desta vez nem acreditava muito no que estava previsto. Fica a lição para eventos futuros, em 90% dos casos o ECMWF vale mais que todos os restantes modelos juntos.

Depois de um fim de semana tórrido, que pode bater recordes de temperaturas máximas em alguns locais do litoral, segue-se uma segunda-feira ainda bastante quente, sendo que as temperaturas começarão a normalizar na terça-feira (litoral norte e centro) e na quarta-feira (resto do país). Depois, a tendência é clara para um período de cerca de uma semana com temperaturas normais para a época.

Há possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir de terça-feira no norte do país, devido à entrada de ar frio em altitude, procedente de nordeste e arrastado pelo flanco sul do anticiclone centrado nas ilhas britânicas.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jul 2013 às 10:08)

David sf disse:


> Os últimos dias mostraram a razão pela qual o ECMWF é considerado o melhor modelo meteorológico. Vem há vários dias mostrando calor tórrido, enquanto que todos os outros mostravam apenas dias um pouco quentes, mas com alguma nortada e entrada de ar marítimo, o que normalizaria as temperaturas no litoral oeste. Eu próprio, que geralmente costuma credibilizar muito mais o ECMWF, desta vez nem acreditava muito no que estava previsto. Fica a lição para eventos futuros, em 90% dos casos o ECMWF vale mais que todos os restantes modelos juntos.
> 
> Depois de um fim de semana tórrido, que pode bater recordes de temperaturas máximas em alguns locais do litoral, segue-se uma segunda-feira ainda bastante quente, sendo que as temperaturas começarão a normalizar na terça-feira (litoral norte e centro) e na quarta-feira (resto do país). Depois, a tendência é clara para um período de cerca de uma semana com temperaturas normais para a época.
> 
> Há possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir de terça-feira no norte do país, devido à entrada de ar frio em altitude, procedente de nordeste e arrastado pelo flanco sul do anticiclone centrado nas ilhas britânicas.



Os outros modelos devido a mostrar intervalos mais curtos de runs (mais runs), chegaram e mostram a ISO 28 em Portugal.
O GFS apresentava há muitos dias atrás estas temperaturas, previstas para este fim de semana.
Oh David os outros modelos mostravam apenas uns dias um pouco 
quentes ( o que é isso de um pouco quentes??) ?
Podes adorar o ECM mas dizer que o ECM acertou e os outros falharam é de um fanatismo, ao nivel de adorar o Cristiano Ronaldo, e odiar o Messi, dizer que o primeiro é o maior e o segundo não vale nada !


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jul 2013 às 10:11)

Já agora estas são as temperaturas para o dia de hoje previstas pelo GFS, vamos agora ver quem acerta !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2013 às 10:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Os outros modelos devido a mostrar intervalos mais curtos de runs (mais runs), chegaram e mostram a ISO 28 em Portugal.
> O GFS apresentava há muitos dias atrás estas temperaturas, previstas para este fim de semana.
> Oh David os outros modelos mostravam apenas uns dias um pouco
> quentes ( o que é isso de um pouco quentes??) ?
> Podes adorar o ECM mas dizer que o ECM acertou e os outros falharam é de um fanatismo, ao nivel de adorar o Cristiano Ronaldo, e odiar o Messi, dizer que o primeiro é o maior e o segundo não vale nada !



Previsão do GFS com 57 horas de antecedência, para a quinta-feira passada:



MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Neste momento Lisboa registava 38,3ºC. Setúbal 39,5ºC.

Para terminar:



Aurélio disse:


> EDIT: Reparei agora que o GFS indica nortada e o ECM não .... o que dá enormes diferenças no litoral oeste ao nivel da temperatura ....


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jul 2013 às 10:30)

David sf disse:


> Previsão do GFS com 57 horas de antecedência, para a quinta-feira passada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mas afinal estavamos a falar da Quinta Feira ou das previsões dos modelos para este fim de semana ?
É que eu estava falando deste fim de semana e não de Quinta ....


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2013 às 10:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas afinal estavamos a falar da Quinta Feira ou das previsões dos modelos para este fim de semana ?
> É que eu estava falando deste fim de semana e não de Quinta ....



De todos os dias. A previsão do GFS apontava para nortada em todo este período quente, o ECMWF nunca previu nortada.


----------



## fishisco (6 Jul 2013 às 11:26)

um nevao e q vinha mesmo a calhar...

segundo o IPMA tirando quarta a proxima semana vai ser quentinha tb, nao tanto, mas ainda quentes,
para aqui a maxima deles p estes dias e de 35 (mas temos tido acima de 40) e p semana 32 e nada de chuva...


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2013 às 19:24)

O IPMA decidiu tirar os avisos vermelhos para amanhã...


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2013 às 20:16)

Na TVI acabou de dar as temperaturas máximas do país ao longo do dia, e em Coimbra segundo eles estiveram 46ºC o que é bastante, sabem se o valor é correto?


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2013 às 20:25)

supercell disse:


> Na TVI acabou de dar as temperaturas máximas do país ao longo do dia, e em Coimbra segundo eles estiveram 46ºC o que é bastante, sabem se o valor é correto?



A máxima de hoje em Coimbra foi de 38.4ºC, Sines teve uma máxima de 40.7ºC impressionante. 

Já ontem, a TVI 24 falou dos 50ºC na Amareleja e blá blá, a TVI com as pessoas que tem, a informação é uma autêntica desgraça.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 20:33)

supercell disse:


> Na TVI acabou de dar as temperaturas máximas do país ao longo do dia, e em Coimbra segundo eles estiveram 46ºC o que é bastante, sabem se o valor é correto?



TVI...disseste tudo.
A aldeia de Carvoeira,Penacova(distrito de Coimbra) registou *42,7ºC*.


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2013 às 20:37)

Que discrepância de valores, quando vi 46 ºC em Coimbra fiquei pasmado e quase que ri... Não sei onde foram buscar esse valor...


----------



## Edward (6 Jul 2013 às 21:08)

supercell disse:


> Que discrepância de valores, quando vi 46 ºC em Coimbra fiquei pasmado e quase que ri... Não sei onde foram buscar esse valor...



Possivelmente ao termómetro do carro da equipa de reportagem que estava estacionado ao sol há duras horas! lol
Enfim,,informação sensacionalista e sem o mínimo de rigor científico


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2013 às 22:29)

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/noticia/recorde-de-temperatura-batido-em-sines-1599499

eu confirmo a caloraça aqui por coruche  , apesar de já estar mais habituados que outros, quando vejo lisboetas e portistas (apareceram no telejornal) ali a morrer com 34 (como os do porto) a pensar quem me dera...

para amanha será ainda dia quente, eu queria saber é como é que anda as trovoadas?


----------



## Raposeira (6 Jul 2013 às 22:43)

Espero que as mal amadas trovoadas não apareçam aqui pelo ribatejo, pois faz lembrar o dia 2 de Agosto de 2003 em que as 11h00 da manha as trovoadas provocaram imensos incêndios florestais...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2013 às 23:49)

david 6 disse:


> eu confirmo a caloraça aqui por coruche  , apesar de já estar mais habituados que outros, quando vejo lisboetas e *portistas* (apareceram no telejornal) ali a morrer com 34 (como os do porto) a pensar quem me dera...


não quererás dizer *portuenses*?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Jul 2013 às 10:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> TVI...disseste tudo.



Pois mas não foi só na TVI também na SIC! 

_________________________________

Parece que a partir de amanhã vamos ver uma descida nas temperaturas, pelo menos aqui pelo Norte! Descida bem merecida!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2013 às 12:19)

Agora, quem vai aquecer nos próximos dias é o Algarve. Ayamonte já encontra-se até 3ª feira em aviso amarelo e nosso IPMA só tem o aviso para a ondulação. 

4ª feira, pode ser um dia bem quente no Algarve com o Noroeste presente, isto pode disparar e bem a temperatura, só lá para 6ªfeira é que não vamos ter uma noite tropical, mas depois elas voltam novamente.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2013 às 15:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora, quem vai aquecer nos próximos dias é o Algarve. Ayamonte já encontra-se até 3ª feira em aviso amarelo e nosso IPMA só tem o aviso para a ondulação.
> 
> 4ª feira, pode ser um dia bem quente no Algarve com o Noroeste presente, isto pode disparar e bem a temperatura, só lá para 6ªfeira é que não vamos ter uma noite tropical, mas depois elas voltam novamente.



Estou curioso para ver até onde vão as temperaturas. O recorde de Faro foi atingido num dia de nortada mas em condições especiais, havia um incêndio na serra de Loulé e a cidade estava coberta por uma nuvem de fumo.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2013 às 15:27)

Antes do aquecimento no Algarve, e vendo as cartas de temperaturas aos 850 hPa, uma nota para o dia de amanhã que deverá ser muito quente.
A ISO 24, que se pensava estar hoje sobre todo o continente, só ao final da tarde estará em cima de nós (quase todo o continente) e amanhã deverá afectar todo o país.
Com o posicionamento da depressão térmica, a injecção de ar quente e seco de SE deverá manter as temperaturas muito altas, nomeadamente no litoral centro e eventualmente norte.
Não se prevê nortada para amanhã...o que deverá manter todo o dia as altas temperaturas. Ou seja, mais um dia muito quente.
Só a partir de 4ª feira é que o posicionamento da depressão térmica levará à formação de nortadas.

Convenhamos: venhas elas durante 3 ou 4 dias para arrefecer isto.
O problema é se elas vem e não nos largam durante semanas...é certo e sabido que as queixas voltarão.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jul 2013 às 15:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Antes do aquecimento no Algarve, e vendo as cartas de temperaturas aos 850 hPa, uma nota para o dia de amanhã que deverá ser muito quente.
> A ISO 24, que se pensava estar hoje sobre todo o continente, só ao final da tarde estará em cima de nós (quase todo o continente) e amanhã deverá afectar todo o país.
> Com o posicionamento da depressão térmica, a injecção de ar quente e seco de SE deverá manter as temperaturas muito altas, nomeadamente no litoral centro e eventualmente norte.
> Não se prevê nortada para amanhã...o que deverá manter todo o dia as altas temperaturas. Ou seja, mais um dia muito quente.
> ...



Nortada no algarve, normalmente aumenta a temperatura no verão, pois arrasta ar quente e seco desde o interior alentejano. Corrige-me se estou enganado.. No resto do litoral oeste, sim dá uma valente descida das temperaturas.

Outra coisa que muitas vezes se fala por aqui, é da temperatura a 850hPa. Ora convém referir que em qualquer dos modelos, ou são das 0h e das 18h, ou das 0h/6h/12h/18h. Ou seja, não é a temperatura T850hPa às 15h, pelo que o calor é sempre maior do que nos mapas das 12h ou das 18h.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2013 às 16:58)

Paulo H disse:


> Nortada no algarve, normalmente aumenta a temperatura no verão, pois arrasta ar quente e seco desde o interior alentejano. Corrige-me se estou enganado.. No resto do litoral oeste, sim dá uma valente descida das temperaturas.
> 
> Outra coisa que muitas vezes se fala por aqui, é da temperatura a 850hPa. Ora convém referir que em qualquer dos modelos, ou são das 0h e das 18h, ou das 0h/6h/12h/18h. Ou seja, não é a temperatura T850hPa às 15h, pelo que o calor é sempre maior do que nos mapas das 12h ou das 18h.



As temperaturas mais altas no litoral algarvio são atingidas em situações de nortada muito forte. Quando se fala aqui em nortada no Algarve não nos referimos à brisa de quadrante norte que sopra à tarde na Costa Vicentina, mas sim a um vento por vezes forte que sopra especialmente ao final da tarde e à noite no litoral e no barrocal, vindo da serra. 

Em situações de levante como a que se vive as máximas na costa algarvia não vão muito acima dos 28/30ºC, enquanto no Alentejo superam facilmente os 35ºC. Com Nortada as máximas sobem facilmente acima dos 35ºC e podem mesmo roçar recordes de temperatura máxima. O recorde para Faro, ~44ºC, foi atingido num dia de Nortada com um incêndio na serra de Loulé, que cobriu a cidade de fumo! 

A situação normal para o Algarve é outra, com o anticiclone nos Açores durante a noite sopra uma ligeria brisa de norte, pela manhã o vento vira a sueste e pela tarde vira a sudoeste. Isto é mais comum, embora também seja comum manter-se o sueste pela tarde no sotavento enquanto o barlavento está com sudoeste. Esta sinóptica implica máximas de ~28ºC e mínimas de ~18ºC, e água do mar a 21/22ºC no Cabo de Santa Maria, já se sabe, o sotavento é um pouco mais quente e o barlavento um pouco mais fresco.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2013 às 17:39)

Olha que eu o ano passado fui a Vilamoura durante a segunda quinzena de Julho, e apanhei uma semana de nortada na praia, com vento frio. Tivemos de esquecer a praia e ficar pela piscina. Agora pode não ter sido o vento de norte, mas nós tipicamente chamamos "nortada" aqui em cima ao vento forte e fresco que sopra durante a tarde, e apanhamos disso no Algarve, embora pudesse ter sido de outra direcção


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2013 às 20:25)

Skizzo disse:


> Olha que eu o ano passado fui a Vilamoura durante a segunda quinzena de Julho, e apanhei uma semana de nortada na praia, com vento frio. Tivemos de esquecer a praia e ficar pela piscina. Agora pode não ter sido o vento de norte, mas nós tipicamente chamamos "nortada" aqui em cima ao vento forte e fresco que sopra durante a tarde, e apanhamos disso no Algarve, embora pudesse ter sido de outra direcção



Não havia calor sustentado no interior alentejano e por isso, as temperaturas não dispararam e era de Norte sim.  Para disparar a temperatura tem que haver calor no interior alentejano se não houver a temperatura não dispara, o ano passado em Maio, Faro bateu o seu record máximo de temperatura num dia com nortada que ocorreu depois de uns dias quentes no Alentejo.


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2013 às 21:29)

david 6 disse:


> eu confirmo a caloraça aqui por coruche  , apesar de já estar mais habituados que outros, quando vejo lisboetas e portistas (apareceram no telejornal) ali a morrer com 34 (como os do porto) a pensar quem me dera...



O problema é que quando fazem as entrevistas ou as reportagens esquecem-se que geralmente o que acontece é uma situação idêntica à de ontem. São dias em que a máxima prevista para o Porto dissipada por todos os meios de comunicação social portugueses era de 34ºC, quando na realidade a temperatura atingiu os 40.5ºC na cidade do Porto. É claro que nem toda gente tem os conhecimentos básicos para ter noção de que estas previsões particularmente para a cidade do Porto são enganadoras. Mas é um tema que me dá sempre vontade de rir quando amigos meus estão no telemóvel a ver as previsões e o estado do tempo, com a temperatura a passar claramente os 30ºC e eles a teimarem que estão 22ºC porque é o que diz o telemóvel.


----------



## supercell (7 Jul 2013 às 21:54)

Parece que vai haver uma folga nesta vaga de calor a partir de 3ª feira.


----------



## 1337 (7 Jul 2013 às 22:03)

Costa disse:


> O problema é que quando fazem as entrevistas ou as reportagens esquecem-se que geralmente o que acontece é uma situação idêntica à de ontem. São dias em que a máxima prevista para o Porto dissipada por todos os meios de comunicação social portugueses era de 34ºC, quando na realidade a temperatura atingiu os 40.5ºC na cidade do Porto. É claro que nem toda gente tem os conhecimentos básicos para ter noção de que estas previsões particularmente para a cidade do Porto são enganadoras. Mas é um tema que me dá sempre vontade de rir quando amigos meus estão no telemóvel a ver as previsões e o estado do tempo, com a temperatura a passar claramente os 30ºC e eles a teimarem que estão 22ºC porque é o que diz o telemóvel.



40 ao sol só se for


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2013 às 22:12)

1337 disse:


> 40 ao sol só se for



Na sexta feira em locais da cidade do Porto propicias mais ao aquecimento certamente estiveram máximas a rondar os 40ºc, tal como registado na estação da Serra do Pilar...


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2013 às 22:33)

1337 disse:


> 40 ao sol só se for



Esse tipo de comentário é dispensável e fica-lhe mal.


Porto, Serra do Pilar (40.5ºC)







Porto, Massarelos (40.1ºC)


----------



## fishisco (7 Jul 2013 às 23:44)

apartir de 3a 4a a temperatura maxima vai descer mas a minima segundo o IPMA n vai descer assim tanto, ou seja, vamos ter noites bem quentinhas, sempre na casa dos 19-20. mas o gfs da uma descida maior, chega a por a temp a 2m a 10.5. espero q acerte lol se tiver calor de dia mas q as noites refresquem ainda se aguenta


----------



## 1337 (8 Jul 2013 às 01:31)

Costa disse:


> Esse tipo de comentário é dispensável e fica-lhe mal.
> 
> 
> Porto, Serra do Pilar (40.5ºC)
> ...



Se é para ver dados das RUEMAS ok, vi a estação de viana cidade perto dos 40º também, já aqui discutimos sobre a diferença entre EMAS e RUEMAS, se acham que devem confiar nas RUEMas tudo bem


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2013 às 05:20)

Que vos parece a probabilidade de termos trovoada durante esta semana?

A mim parece-me haver algum consistência para que 4a no NE transmontano e depois de quinta para frente no interior norte (principalmente na região da Peneda-Gerês) haja ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos com uma boa rega à mistura...


----------



## Costa (8 Jul 2013 às 12:30)

1337 disse:


> Se é para ver dados das RUEMAS ok, vi a estação de viana cidade perto dos 40º também, já aqui discutimos sobre a diferença entre EMAS e RUEMAS, se acham que devem confiar nas RUEMas tudo bem



Também já foi discutido o tema Serra do Pilar e o porquê de ser uma EMA e o IPMA gostar de a tratar como RUEMA.


Além disso, se não fossem estações com o minimo de credibilidade porque estariam disponíveis para consulta numa página de um instituto governamental como o IPMA? São estações que medem a temperatura principalmente em meio urbano e se 60% da população Portuguesa habita em meio urbano estas estações são pois claro muito mais úteis do que uma EMA a 20km do centro da cidade, desde que esteja devidamente regularizada.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2013 às 16:39)

1337 disse:


> ...se acham que devem confiar nas RUEMas tudo bem



Boa tarde.

As RUEMAS dão-nos os valores mais exactos possíveis das zonas onde estão implantadas.
Nem todas estão cercadas pelo betão, existindo muitas com melhores condições do que as EMAS.
A qualidade destas é igual às das EMAS, apenas servem para representar espacialmente melhor o país e por isso são tratadas de forma diferente, não tendo leitura de tantos dados como as principais. De resto são fidedignas (desde que com manutenção).

Venha agora uma pausa no calor...excessivo. Venha o verão normal.


----------



## blade (8 Jul 2013 às 19:36)

Os mapas mostram que as temperaturas vão ficar dentro da média durante as próximas semanas.


----------



## aqpcb (8 Jul 2013 às 23:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A máxima de hoje em Coimbra foi de 38.4ºC, Sines teve uma máxima de 40.7ºC impressionante.
> 
> Já ontem, a TVI 24 falou dos 50ºC na Amareleja e blá blá, a TVI com as pessoas que tem, a informação é uma autêntica desgraça.



Provavelmente foi medido num carro ou algo de género e ao Sol


----------



## frederico (8 Jul 2013 às 23:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> As RUEMAS dão-nos os valores mais exactos possíveis das zonas onde estão implantadas.
> Nem todas estão cercadas pelo betão, existindo muitas com melhores condições do que as EMAS.
> ...



Se Londres já atingiu os 38ºC, há uns anos, seria uma questão de tempo até o Porto ter 40ºC.


----------



## CptRena (9 Jul 2013 às 11:55)

Muito bem, o MetOffice UK a falar do nosso cantinho e a distinguir PT de ES 



> Met Office view
> 
> High pressure remains anchored over the UK, bringing fine weather here. Meanwhile, intense heat over parts of Spain and Portugal is generating its own 'heat low': air is warmed near the surface, rising to generate an area of low pressure beneath.
> 
> Updated: 0730 UTC on Tue 9 Jul 2013



Tradução:

Alta pressão mantém-se ancorada sobre o UK, trazendo bom tempo aqui. Entretanto, calor intenseo sobre partes de Espanha e Portugal está a gerar a sua própria baixa térmica: ar é aquecido perto da superfície, subindo e gerando uma área de baixa pressão por baixo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jul 2013 às 12:29)

Atualizada a previsao descritiva do IPMA para 5ª e 6ª feira.

Previsão para 5ª feira, 11.julho.2013

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente
muito nublado por nuvens baixas no litoral oeste em especial
durante a manhã, com possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de
chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
Aumento temporário de nebulosidade durante a tarde nas regiões
do interior Norte com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de nordeste nas
terras altas durante a noite.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Centro e Sul.


Previsão para 6ª feira, 12.julho.2013

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente
muito nublado por nuvens baixas no litoral oeste até final da manhã
e para o final da tarde, com possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos
de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral a sul do cabo Mondego.
Aumento temporário de nebulosidade durante a tarde na região Norte
com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal

Parece que começa a desenhar-se a probabilidade de trovoada e aguaceiros no Norte a partir de Quinta.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2013 às 13:04)

Meteofan disse:


> Atualizada a previsao descritiva do IPMA para 5ª e 6ª feira.
> 
> Previsão para 5ª feira, 11.julho.2013
> 
> ...



Não me parece de todo...

O regime de nuvens baixas associadas a tempo anticiclonico origina no litoral norte periodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos... a famosa "morrinha"... não me parece que seja associada a trovoadas.

Já no interior talvez a história seja diferente....


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jul 2013 às 13:15)

vitamos disse:


> Não me parece de todo...
> 
> O regime de nuvens baixas associadas a tempo anticiclonico origina no litoral norte periodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos... a famosa "morrinha"... não me parece que seja associada a trovoadas.
> 
> Já no interior talvez a história seja diferente....



Pois, mas parece haver um consenso entre modelos, indicando alguma instabilidade a partir de quinta no Norte especialmente no Interior. Temos que esperar para ver


----------



## blade (9 Jul 2013 às 19:29)

Não quero ser alarmista! 

Mas parece que vem ai nova onda de calor dia 19 de julho que data tão engraçada  coincide com o período mais quente do ano


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 19:58)

blade disse:


> Não quero ser alarmista!
> 
> Mas parece que vem ai nova onda de calor dia 19 de julho que data tão engraçada  coincide com o período mais quente do ano



Não quero estar a ensinar nada a ninguém, mais ainda faltam 10 dias para esse previsão .


----------



## Goku (9 Jul 2013 às 20:47)

blade disse:


> Não quero ser alarmista!
> 
> Mas parece que vem ai nova onda de calor dia 19 de julho que data tão engraçada  coincide com o período mais quente do ano



Onde viste isso?
Espero bem que não.


----------



## icewoman (9 Jul 2013 às 20:53)

boa tarde


alguem consegue explicar o porque das temperaturas no Continente estarem em alguns lugares a rondar os 34/37 graus e não estiveram sob alerta vermelho e a RAM por ter uma previsao de temperaturas ate 33 graus esta sob aviso vermelho?

tem a ver com a humidade?

obg


----------



## CptRena (9 Jul 2013 às 20:59)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> 
> alguem consegue explicar o porque das temperaturas no Continente estarem em alguns lugares a rondar os 34/37 graus e não estiveram sob alerta vermelho e a RAM por ter uma previsao de temperaturas ate 33 graus esta sob aviso vermelho?
> ...



Tem a ver com os critérios em vigor para cada região/distrito

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2013 às 20:59)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> 
> alguem consegue explicar o porque das temperaturas no Continente estarem em alguns lugares a rondar os 34/37 graus e não estiveram sob alerta vermelho e a RAM por ter uma previsao de temperaturas ate 33 graus esta sob aviso vermelho?
> ...



Talvez tenha a evr com aquilo a que as populações estão habituadas. O pessoal do Alentejo está muito mais habituado ao calor do que as da Madeira e Açores.

Podes ver aqui os critérios de emissão dos avisos por parte do IPMA:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Azor (9 Jul 2013 às 20:59)

blade disse:


> Não quero ser alarmista!
> 
> Mas parece que vem ai nova onda de calor dia 19 de julho que data tão engraçada  coincide com o período mais quente do ano



Pelas ultimas cartas parece que vocês vão ter calor até fartar... txiii


----------



## Goku (9 Jul 2013 às 21:03)

Azor disse:


> Pelas ultimas cartas parece que vocês vão ter calor até fartar... txiii



E ainda dizem que vamos ter o Verão mais frio e húmido desde 1816.


----------



## Azor (9 Jul 2013 às 21:05)

Goku disse:


> E ainda dizem que vamos ter o Verão mais frio e húmido desde 1816.



Nunca acreditei nessa teoria até porque nunca foi confirmada por nenhuma entidade competente na matéria...

Meu irmão está aí e diz que quer voltar rápido para os Açores pk n aguenta o inferno do calor 

O frio suporta se bem melhor que o calor, é um facto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2013 às 21:05)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> 
> alguem consegue explicar o porque das temperaturas no Continente estarem em alguns lugares a rondar os 34/37 graus e não estiveram sob alerta vermelho e a RAM por ter uma previsao de temperaturas ate 33 graus esta sob aviso vermelho?
> ...



Olá. Tem haver com os critérios de emissão de avisos meteorológicos e podes consultar aqui http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml . A Madeira é menos quente do que o Continente e os critérios de emissão são bastante mais baixos do que no continente. A humidade também pode ter influência, aqui é muito mais seco do que na Madeira.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jul 2013 às 21:16)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> 
> alguem consegue explicar o porque das temperaturas no Continente estarem em alguns lugares a rondar os 34/37 graus e não estiveram sob alerta vermelho e a RAM por ter uma previsao de temperaturas ate 33 graus esta sob aviso vermelho?
> ...



Que 34/37ºC? Muitas até chegaram e passaram os 40ºC, queres um exemplo a da Chamusca que fica perto do Entroncamento e mais umas que não lembro onde fica.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2013 às 21:24)

blade disse:


> Não quero ser alarmista!
> 
> Mas parece que vem ai nova onda de calor dia 19 de julho que data tão engraçada  coincide com o período mais quente do ano



Não virá tanto calor como foram estes dias.
Virá algum sim, sobretudo de 20 a 25, mas não tão intenso. Daqui a 5 dias já se confirmará isso.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 21:32)

Eu não sei para que se anda aqui com especulações, é aproveitar o arrefecimento dos próximos dias que irá durar pelo menos 4 ou 5 dias, daí para a frente logo se verá o que irá acontecer, tanto pode vir algo igual como podem vir trovoadas, ou arrefecer ainda mais, o que for.


----------



## David sf (9 Jul 2013 às 21:39)

blade disse:


> Não quero ser alarmista!
> 
> Mas parece que vem ai nova onda de calor dia 19 de julho que data tão engraçada  coincide com o período mais quente do ano



Não me parece muito, mas aguardemos, como já aqui foi referido ainda faltam muitos dias.


----------



## aqpcb (10 Jul 2013 às 09:43)

Goku disse:


> E ainda dizem que vamos ter o Verão mais frio e húmido desde 1816.




Isso é que era mas os modelos não dizem isso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 09:47)

aqpcb disse:


> Isso é que era mas os modelos não dizem isso



Não é preciso serem os modelos, os últimos dias comprovam mesmo o contrário do que os franceses diziam.

--

Parece que agora entraremos num período de temperaturas máximas entre os 30 e os 35ºC no interior Centro e Sul, e os 25 e 30ºC nas restantes regiões, e noites (bem) mais frescas.


----------



## blade (10 Jul 2013 às 09:53)

aqpcb disse:


> Isso é que era mas os modelos não dizem isso



Mas esses modelos eram principalmente para os próprios franceses e países mais do norte não sei os valores mas agora estão ligeiramente acima da média, este verão ainda se pode vir a revelar fresco  ainda só começou a 20 dias, Bem quanto a nova onda de calor só depois de dia 20


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2013 às 09:59)

blade disse:


> Bem quanto a nova onda de calor só depois de dia 20



Onde estão os dados objectivos que suportem essa afirmação?


----------



## icewoman (10 Jul 2013 às 12:12)

Bom dia


Vendo alguns dados que os colegas da RAM reportam acerca das tempeaturas, pergunto me se o Site do IPMA tem as temperaturas "corretas " ou atualizadas..pois quase sempre mostram valores inferiores ao que na realidade está.


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2013 às 12:41)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> 
> Vendo alguns dados que os colegas da RAM reportam acerca das tempeaturas, pergunto me se o Site do IPMA tem as temperaturas "corretas " ou atualizadas..pois quase sempre mostram valores inferiores ao que na realidade está.



OS valores que o IPMA regista são efectivamente os corretos para cada uma das localizaçoes. Os valores são actualizados de hora a hora, sendo que nas observações de superfície é comum a actualização chegar com uma hora de diferença. Nas observações está sempre presente a hora UTC em que são registados os valores. (Não esquecer que para Portugal Continental e Madeira a hora de verão é UTC+1; Ex: 10UTC = a 11h)


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2013 às 13:45)

blade disse:


> Mas esses modelos eram principalmente para os próprios franceses e países mais do norte não sei os valores mas agora estão ligeiramente acima da média, este verão ainda se pode vir a revelar fresco  ainda só começou a 20 dias, Bem quanto a nova onda de calor só depois de dia 20



Oh rapaz, que raio de modelos andas a consultar ? Não entendo o teu pânico para tentar entender como será o verão, andas a toda a hora a tentar entender se o verão vai ser fresco, quente, normal, húmido, frio, etc...Deixa as coisas ocorrerem, e vai seguindo os modelos e o fórum, não é preciso andares sempre a especular. 

Um conselho, os modelos reais para as previsões diárias:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=1


----------



## blade (10 Jul 2013 às 13:46)

vitamos disse:


> Onde estão os dados objectivos que suportem essa afirmação?



No Ipma mostra 35ºc para lisboa e 34ºc parao porto no dia 19 de julho


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2013 às 13:56)

blade disse:


> No Ipma mostra 35ºc para lisboa e 34ºc parao porto no dia 19 de julho



Além de ser uma previsão automática com 9 dias de distância volto a perguntar: Em que dados te baseias para referir que vem uma onda de calor:

ONDA DE CALOR:  "Intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, em que a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5°C ao valor médio diário do período de referência"


----------



## invent (11 Jul 2013 às 14:34)

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 11.julho.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA*

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito nublado por
nuvens baixas no litoral oeste em especial até ao final da manhã
e para o final do dia, com possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos
de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
Aumento temporário de nebulosidade durante a tarde nas regiões
*do interior Norte com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de
aguaceiros e trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) em especial durante a tarde,
de noroeste no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo Raso e de sudoeste na
costa sul do Algarve.
Nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro, o vento soprará
temporariamente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) do quadrante leste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no interior da região Sul e na Beira
Baixa.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima, mais significativa na
região Sul.
Descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2013 às 10:14)

Previsões para este fim semana e início da próxima semana:


"As temperaturas máximas vão sofrer uma pequena descida nas regiões do interior no sábado e no domingo mantêm-se estáveis, sendo que no final do dia vão sofrer uma pequena subida em especial nas regiões do litoral", adiantou a meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

De acordo com Patrícia Gomes, a partir de domingo as temperaturas máximas vão subir em média entre dois a quatro graus, dependendo da região do país.

"De um modo geral vão variar entre os 25 e os 30 graus Celsius nas regiões do litoral e nas regiões do interior entre os 30 e os 35 graus, ou seja, valores normais para a época", salientou.

"Para hoje e para o fim de semana estamos a prever céu pouco nublado ou limpo, mas com nebulosidade no litoral norte e centro e na região sul até ao final da manhã, períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco para as regiões do norte e centro em especial no interior, aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada e vento fraco a moderado nas terras altas", adiantou a meteorologista.

Patrícia Gomes explicou que o anticiclone está numa posição diferente da do fim de semana passado, altura em que as temperaturas estiveram acima dos 40 graus.

Fonte: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## supercell (12 Jul 2013 às 12:19)

Hoje temos uma boa possibilidade para chuva e trovoada no interior.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2013 às 14:49)

> A level 1 and level 2 were issued for parts of Portugal, Spain and Algeria for large hail and severe wind gusts.
> 
> 
> ... N Portugal, Spain ...
> ...






Já começou no interior norte


----------



## ruka (13 Jul 2013 às 15:16)

Bragança e Vila Real sob aviso amarelo por aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada


----------



## NBiscaia (13 Jul 2013 às 20:51)

Stormy onde andas tu?'?? Pra amanha vai haver animação no interior norte e Serra da Estrela???


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2013 às 12:13)

Hoje não há tanta instabilidade como ontem, mas ainda há alguma. É expectável que ocorram novamente trovoadas no interior norte/centro, e nos próximos dias também. Agora aonde ocorrem, é sempre difícil saber, mas começam sempre nas serras, por exemplo a Sanábria nos últimos dias tem sido certinha a disparar trovoadas que depois passam em Bragança.

O AROME do IPMA para as 15-18z está assim:


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jul 2013 às 12:15)

Como foi já exposto aqui por alguns membros hoje haverá condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas associadas a aguaceiros fortes nas regiões do NE Transmontano...

Essa será a região com melhores condições, podendo contudo nas estender-se a outros locais até a norte da Serra da Estrela....
Contudo à medida que caminhamos para sul as condições parecem ir sendo deterioradas...


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2013 às 14:06)

A primeira convecção do dia a disparar mais a sul do que tem acontecido nos últimos dias. 
Nas serras Montemuro/Açor/Estrela/Malcata.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2013 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Temos neste momento uma espécie de "pântano" meteorológico, ou seja, temos mais do mesmo.
Nevoeiro no litoral, céu limpo no interior e que na parte da tarde nos poderá dar trovoadas no interior norte e centro.

As perspectivas para os próximos 10 dias são de temperaturas normais e tempo seco (para além dos próximos 2 dias).
No litoral poderemos ver as nortadas a regressar.

Não nos podemos queixar deste início de verão


----------



## Brunomc (16 Jul 2013 às 12:54)

O modelo GFS parece meter uma cut off a Oeste para a próxima semana a injectar calor do norte de África...Vamos ver, ainda faltam muitas e muitas horas e não é fiável falar nisto, apenas é uma tendência


----------



## Azor (16 Jul 2013 às 19:16)

Brunomc disse:


> O modelo GFS parece meter uma cut off a Oeste para a próxima semana a injectar calor do norte de África...Vamos ver, ainda faltam muitas e muitas horas e não é fiável falar nisto, apenas é uma tendência



E para os Açores parece que vai nos trazer uma boa carga de água... que a meu ver já é bem merecida


----------



## blade (16 Jul 2013 às 19:57)

Azor disse:


> E para os Açores parece que vai nos trazer uma boa carga de água... que a meu ver já é bem merecida



Inacreditavel os açores parece que atraiem a àgua toda ai deve chover todos os dias pelo menos numa zona  por isso é que nunca mais volto ai enjou  Aqui nem se ve calor a vir  até londres está mais quente


----------



## Azor (16 Jul 2013 às 21:15)

blade disse:


> Inacreditavel os açores parece que atraiem a àgua toda ai deve chover todos os dias pelo menos numa zona  por isso é que nunca mais volto ai enjou  Aqui nem se ve calor a vir  até londres está mais quente



Não é à tôa por exemplo que o clima de São Miguel seja em geral mais chuvoso que o de Portugal Continental ou até da ilha da Madeira


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Boas noites .

Bom, já não há dúvidas nenhumas que na próxima semana se irá formar uma "cut-off" a oeste do continente. Neste momento a grande dúvida reside na sua posição. Se ficar onde o GFS/GEFS e até a run operacional do ECMWF indicam, poderíamos ter 2 dias muito quentes na 3f e 4f, com essa "cut-off" a puxar o ar quente do norte de África para cima do continente, até se aproximar mais de nós e entrar ar mais marítimo de sul. No entanto, o ensemble do ECMWF nunca colocou essa perturbação demasiado afastada do continente, sendo que todo esse ar quente do norte de África (especialmente a 850 hPa) seria "sugado" mais para Espanha, enquanto o continente ficaria sobre a ação de ar mais marítimo de sul, praticamente a semana toda (até rodar para NW mais para o final da semana). A saída do ensemble do ECMWF das 12 volta a confirmar isso.

Portanto em quem acreditar? Se o ensemble do ECMWF vencer os demais, passo as consultar apenas este modelo e respetivo ensemble .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2013 às 22:02)

beachboy30 disse:


> Portanto em quem acreditar?



Acreditar no que os modelos prevêm a 2, 3 dias de distância


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jul 2013 às 22:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acreditar no que os modelos prevêm a 2, 3 dias de distância



Ainda assim, e dada a complexidade da situação, acredito que continuem a existir discrepâncias entre modelos e runs operacionais e ensembles a essa distância...

Outro facto curioso é a (quase) ausência de nortada significativa no litoral oeste este mês de Julho. Muito devido ao facto da posição do AA, que emigrou para o UK, e o pântano barométrico às nossas latitudes... Com isto subiu a temperatura da água do mar e as micro algas agradeceram .

Esta ausência de nortada também tem "beneficiado" o Algarve, que não tem sentido aquelas temperaturas bem altas típicas de dias de nortada no continente...


----------



## manganao (18 Jul 2013 às 12:30)

Já vai para 2 dias que não vejo o sol! quando é que estas nuvens altas passam?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2013 às 16:21)

manganao disse:


> Já vai para 2 dias que não vejo o sol! quando é que estas nuvens altas passam?



Quererás dizer nuvens baixas?

Penso que amanhã esta companhia chata de nevoeiro/nuvens baixas no litoral ainda existirá durante a manhã, mas dissipar-se-á ao longo do dia.


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2013 às 16:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quererás dizer nuvens baixas?
> 
> Penso que amanhã esta companhia chata de nevoeiro/nuvens baixas no litoral ainda existirá durante a manhã, mas dissipar-se-á ao longo do dia.



Acho que não, apesar deste tipo de nebulosidade não ser facilmente previsto pelos modelos, o mais provável é que amanhã e no fim de semana estas condições se mantenham, podendo-se propagar a mais regiões, um pouco mais distantes do litoral, principalmente na metade sul do país.

Já a partir de amanhã as temperaturas voltarão a descer, para valores ligeiramente abaixo da normal (principalmente no Sul do país), devendo-se manter nesta ordem de grandeza durante cerca de uma semana. Haverá alguma nebulosidade baixa no litoral e alguma instabilidade convectiva no extremo Norte do país. A tal cut-off que gerava alguma discordância entre os vários modelos, parece que se situará bastante próxima da nossa costa, provocando uma entrada de ar quente nas regiões orientais de Espanha e em França, como sempre foi previsto pelo ensemble do ECMWF.


----------



## blade (18 Jul 2013 às 18:18)

Vai haver chuva daqui a uns dias quando a pressão baixar? +-5dias

Também já estou farto deste tempo fresco


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Jul 2013 às 19:25)

blade disse:


> Vai haver chuva daqui a uns dias quando a pressão baixar? +-5dias
> 
> Também já estou farto deste tempo fresco



Para os amantes de calor, não parece que o mesmo nos visite pelo menos durante uma semana. Até ao fim de semana, o David Sf já referiu o que será de esperar: nebulosidade baixa no litoral oeste e tempo relativamente fresco, mesmo no interior, para a época do ano.

Depois, para a semana, em vez de as temperaturas voltarem para os seus valores normais para a época, teremos uma "cut-off" próximo da nossa costa, injetando ar marítimo no continente. Calor do norte de África, esse irá todo para a zona oriental de Espanha e sul de França. Isto segundo o que os modelos nos indicam neste momento... Se assim for, o ensemble do ECMWF mais uma vez sairá vencedor.

Até o UK está mais quente que Portugal continental... AA lá estacionado.

No mais longo prazo (futurologia portanto), tudo parece querer apontar para o AA regressar à sua posição mais normal de Verão, próximo dos Açores e estendendo-se em crista até à P.I, com o regresso da nortada ao continente.

Talvez a última semana de Julho/primeira de Agosto veja regressar o Verão "normal" ao continente, quiçá com o Algarve a aquecer bem devido ao regime de nortada. Mas ainda falta muito tempo.

A ver vamos...


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2013 às 20:07)

beachboy30 disse:


> Até o UK está mais quente que Portugal continental... AA lá estacionado.



Ontem o UK registou a máxima mais alta deste ano com 32,2ºC. Valores bem mais elevados que esse foram registados ontem em várias estações em Portugal Continental.


----------



## 1337 (18 Jul 2013 às 20:34)

blade disse:


> Vai haver chuva daqui a uns dias quando a pressão baixar? +-5dias
> 
> Também já estou farto deste tempo fresco



Farto deste tempo fresco????
Rapaz tu andas bem?


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2013 às 20:38)

beachboy30 disse:


> Até o UK está mais quente que Portugal continental... AA lá estacionado




Bragança superou hoje os 30ºC pelo 20º dia consecutivo.

----------------------



blade disse:


> Vai haver chuva daqui a uns dias quando a pressão baixar? +-5dias
> 
> Também já estou farto deste tempo fresco





1337 disse:


> Farto deste tempo fresco????
> Rapaz tu andas bem?



No litoral oeste, os últimos dias têm sido algo frescos, sim.
Há 8 dias que o Porto (P.Rubras), não vai além dos 23ºC. E quem diz o Porto, diz outras localidades junto à costa ocidental.

Em Lisboa, houve 3 dias que a temperatura andou nos 20 e poucos. Mas há 2 dias que voltámos a rondar os 30ºC.
As noites é que arrefeceram bastante.


----------



## 1337 (18 Jul 2013 às 21:01)

AnDré disse:


> Bragança superou hoje os 30ºC pelo 20º dia consecutivo.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...



Tivemos duas semanas seguidas com temperaturas quase todos os dias +10ºC que a normal, ah mas isso já é que é o normal.
Que mal tem o Porto ter 2 dias com 23ºC? a máxima do mês de Julho para o Porto é 24.4ºC, não é assim tão anómalo quanto foi as duas semanas com temperaturas elevadas...


----------



## manganao (18 Jul 2013 às 22:57)

David sf disse:


> Acho que não, apesar deste tipo de nebulosidade não ser facilmente previsto pelos modelos, o mais provável é que amanhã e no fim de semana estas condições se mantenham, podendo-se propagar a mais regiões, um pouco mais distantes do litoral, principalmente na metade sul do país.
> 
> Já a partir de amanhã as temperaturas voltarão a descer, para valores ligeiramente abaixo da normal (principalmente no Sul do país), devendo-se manter nesta ordem de grandeza durante cerca de uma semana. Haverá alguma nebulosidade baixa no litoral e alguma instabilidade convectiva no extremo Norte do país. A tal cut-off que gerava alguma discordância entre os vários modelos, parece que se situará bastante próxima da nossa costa, provocando uma entrada de ar quente nas regiões orientais de Espanha e em França, como sempre foi previsto pelo ensemble do ECMWF.



durante a tarde o tempo abriu +/- nas caldas , arrisquei a ir as 15h para a praia porra nem vi o sol parecia nevoeiro cerrado 21º a noite 15º esta semana ainda não houve 1 dia bom, quer dizer k até segunda vai haver este nevoeiro e nuvens baixa  ?


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2013 às 23:13)

1337 disse:


> Tivemos duas semanas seguidas com temperaturas quase todos os dias +10ºC que a normal, ah mas isso já é que é o normal.
> Que mal tem o Porto ter 2 dias com 23ºC? a máxima do mês de Julho para o Porto é 24.4ºC, não é assim tão anómalo quanto foi as duas semanas com temperaturas elevadas...



Eu disse 8 dias, 1337, e não 2. E em P.Rubras (estação em questão), não foram 2 semanas de temperaturas elevadas, caso contrário a estação teria entrado em onda de calor. Coisa que não sucedeu.


----------



## 1337 (19 Jul 2013 às 00:45)

AnDré disse:


> Eu disse 8 dias, 1337, e não 2. E em P.Rubras (estação em questão), não foram 2 semanas de temperaturas elevadas, caso contrário a estação teria entrado em onda de calor. Coisa que não sucedeu.



Estranho, acho que em Viana entrou mesmo, porque no Porto não iria entrar?


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2013 às 00:56)

Já vejo aqui previsões muito longas...

Vamos com calma, que há muita gente a ler este tópico e depois pode dar confusão!


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2013 às 01:01)

esta saida do ECMWF, coloca alguma precipitação para a semana ali para o dia 24 +ou-, por causa da cut off para o litoral centro também, pensava que era mais centro norte, espero que se mantenha assim +ou-, que isto está a precisar de uns pingos


----------



## Cluster (19 Jul 2013 às 01:14)

Provavelmente só vou poder ir à praia quando for à Madeira (neste momento estou no Porto) as previsões para já não se mostram muito boas para o litoral norte para quem quer ir à praia.


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jul 2013 às 11:36)

Bons dias .

Andará tudo de férias? Tanto silêncio neste tópico... .

Bom, não posso deixar de apontar o falhanço dos modelos para esta semana que na passada semana davam como certa (todos, até o ensemble do ECMWF) uma "cut-off" bem perto da nossa costa, "cut-off" essa que irá existir, é certo, mas bastante mais a norte. O que parece ser consistente neste momento será o forte cavado (associado a essa depressão) que nos espera para o final desta semana, com uma descida acentuada de temperaturas... Se o litoral oeste já não andava famoso em termos de temperaturas neste últimos dias, pior será no final da semana...

Mais para a frente... Bom, talvez nem valha a pena falar, pois como se viu trata-se de futurologia . Mas tudo aponta para o regresso do AA à sua posição mais normal de Verão, mas quiçá mais a oeste o que poderá trazer  nortada "desagradável" ao continente. Com isto, o Algarve, especialmente sotavento, poderá "beneficiar" de temperaturas bem altas... 

A ver vamos.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2013 às 14:17)

espero que se concretize que estamos a precisar  e sim a temperatura vai ser abaixo do normal nesta altura, mas ainda falta alguns saidas, ainda vai mudar (só espero que não mude para nada  )


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Jul 2013 às 14:11)

Isto não está facil para o pessoal do *litoral norte*  e centro (norte em particular). Até ao fim-de-semana é de esperar a continuação de temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da média, com nebulosidade todas as manhãs (pelo menos no inicio) e  precipitação fraca na manhã quinta-feira. A partir de Sexta nada digo, pois a partir daqui manda a matemática dos modelos 

 PS: Espero vivamente que Agosto traga para esta zona pelo menos dias mais convidativos e sem esta nebulosidade chata com as consequentes temperaturas abaixo da média. Vou passar férias a Ponte de Lima entre amanha e 16 de Agosto


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jul 2013 às 19:38)

david 6 disse:


> ... mas ainda falta alguns saidas, ainda vai mudar (só espero que não mude para nada  )



para este fim de semana há uma grande coerência. 
Eu acho que não vai mudar muito.
há coerência "dentro" do GFS e até (de alguma forma) com o ECMWF.

Quando isto acontece.... não falha.
não costuma falhar, quero dizer 
cps


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2013 às 21:36)

c.bernardino disse:


> para este fim de semana há uma grande coerência.
> Eu acho que não vai mudar muito.
> há coerência "dentro" do GFS e até (de alguma forma) com o ECMWF.
> 
> ...




agora ambos quer o gfs quer o ecmwf já estão parecidos, infelizmente gfs diminuiu precipitação para a minha zona enfim, espero que melhore na próxima saida
o litoral norte parece que já não escapa mesmo, agora o litoral centro (a sul do carvoeiro) e sul parece estar ainda bocado incerto


----------



## 1337 (24 Jul 2013 às 12:17)

É 100 % certo que domingo irá chover no minho e douro litoral, venha ela, ja está tudo a ficar castanho, é sempre bem vinda no meio do verão


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2013 às 12:52)

Douro litoral e não só, no interior norte e algumas zonas do centro também.
Mesmo no litoral centro deverá chover alguma coisa.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2013 às 13:24)

Previsão actualizada do IPMA: 

Previsão para sábado, 27.julho.2013

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva fraca, mais frequentes no litoral oeste, e
tornando-se moderada no fim do dia no Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral a norte do Cabo
Carvoeiro e nas terras altas a partir do meio da tarde.
Pequena descida de temperatura máxima nas regiões a sul do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 24 de julho de 2013 às 10:54 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## LuisFilipe (25 Jul 2013 às 19:42)

eu sei que ainda falta muito, e ate la muda muita coisa, mas podem me dizer o que indicam os modelos para a semana de 5-10 de agosto ? 

obg.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jul 2013 às 08:19)

LuisFilipe disse:


> eu sei que ainda falta muito, e ate la muda muita coisa, mas podem me dizer o que indicam os modelos para a semana de 5-10 de agosto ?
> 
> obg.



Realmente ainda falta muito e é impossivel de saber com exatidão como vai estar o tempo nessa semana, é melhor ir acompanhando nos próximos dias. Nem se sabe com certeza o que vai acontecer daqui a 2\3 dias quanto mais daqui a mais de 10 dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2013 às 11:45)

LuisFilipe disse:


> eu sei que ainda falta muito, e ate la muda muita coisa, mas podem me dizer o que indicam os modelos para a semana de 5-10 de agosto ?
> 
> obg.



Existe uma clara tendência para uma subida generalizada com entrada do mês de Agosto, a partir de 1 de Agosto a ISO 20ºC vai regressar pelo menos ao sul do país. Não tendo a certeza absoluta, penso que a primeira década vai ser quente.


----------



## 1337 (26 Jul 2013 às 14:20)

Continente

Previsão para sábado, 27.julho.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente
muito nublado no litoral até ao meio da manhã e com possibilidade
de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
A partir do final da manhã, ocorrência de aguaceiros no Minho e Douro
Litoral, que poderão ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada
para o final do dia.

ui ui


----------



## LuisFilipe (26 Jul 2013 às 19:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Existe uma clara tendência para uma subida generalizada com entrada do mês de Agosto, a partir de 1 de Agosto a ISO 20ºC vai regressar pelo menos ao sul do país. Não tendo a certeza absoluta, penso que a primeira década vai ser quente.



a partir do dia 1 ja da pra ver que sim, a tendencia esta la para aumento da temperatura... mas  ja para o dia 3 vejo ali tendencia para muita nortada.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2013 às 21:23)

Os primeiros dias de agosto terão subida de temperatura, mas serão apenas alguns dias, depois voltará a nortada no litoral e descida de temperatura tanto no litoral como no interior,
sendo a temperatura no litoral entre os 20 - 25 e no interior entre 25-30.


----------



## LuisFilipe (26 Jul 2013 às 21:51)

joselamego disse:


> Os primeiros dias de agosto terão subida de temperatura, mas serão apenas alguns dias, depois voltará a nortada no litoral e descida de temperatura tanto no litoral como no interior,
> sendo a temperatura no litoral entre os 20 - 25 e no interior entre 25-30.



más noticias para mim portanto.... se bem que ainda falta mais de uma semana, tenho esperança que os modelos mudem


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Jul 2013 às 22:32)

joselamego disse:


> Os primeiros dias de agosto terão subida de temperatura, mas serão apenas alguns dias, depois voltará a nortada no litoral e descida de temperatura tanto no litoral como no interior,
> sendo a temperatura no litoral entre os 20 - 25 e no interior entre 25-30.



Desculpe lá mas em que se baseia?  

Há concordância dos diferentes modelos para esse cenário?
Estamos numa fase em que podemos confiar nos modelos a mais de 7 dias?

cps

bernardino


----------



## aqpcb (26 Jul 2013 às 23:49)

Boas o que se passa com o radar do IPMA 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp ??????


----------



## CptRena (27 Jul 2013 às 03:30)

aqpcb disse:


> Boas o que se passa com o radar do IPMA
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp ??????



Talvez se esteja a referir ao radar de reflectividade. Nesse caso trata-se do novo modo de apresentação ultra sensível  Está discutido no tópico das Novidades do IM


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2013 às 09:56)

E quanto a trovoadas será que as vamos ver no litoral norte? Parece-me haver boas condiçoes para tal durante a próxima madrugada e dia de amanha


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Jul 2013 às 00:08)

bem pelos ultimos modelos que sairam é ja quase certo que virá a nortada com força para a primeira semana de agosto.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2013 às 00:20)

LuisFilipe disse:


> bem pelos ultimos modelos que sairam é ja quase certo que virá a nortada com força para a primeira semana de agosto.



Para já, a evidência para o qual apontam o GFS e o ECMWF é de termos nortada térmica e ocasionalmente sinóptica.
Com isto deveremos ter nortada moderada nalguns dias (principalmente à tarde) e eventualmente um ou outro dia de nortada mais consistente (já instalada pela manhã).

Certezas não há, mas a vinda da nortada é uma normalidade na nossa costa e no nosso território continental.

Uma situação que me faz apontar para nortadas menos fortes na próxima semana ou duas, é o facto de termos a água do mar "quente" no litoral oeste (nestes dias anda pelos 20ºC, quando normalmente ronda os 15-17ºC)
Sendo assim, o diferencial térmico entre o mar e terra está mais esbatido do que noutras alturas, pelo que a nortada térmica deverá ser atenuada...


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Jul 2013 às 00:42)

para esta semana que ai vem, nao vejo nortada, so um dia ou outro de tarde e muito fraca.

Mas a partri de sexta vejo ali muita nortada forte tanto de manha como à tarde, e ai as temperaturas descem e a agua do mar volta a ficar fria( temperatura mais normal). 

Podes explicar melhor essa situação do diferencial térmico entre o mar e a terra e a nortada, que nao percebi bem sff ?


----------



## Geiras (28 Jul 2013 às 00:53)

LuisFilipe disse:


> para esta semana que ai vem, nao vejo nortada, so um dia ou outro de tarde e muito fraca.
> 
> Mas a partri de sexta vejo ali muita nortada forte tanto de manha como à tarde, e ai as temperaturas descem e a agua do mar volta a ficar fria( temperatura mais normal).
> 
> Podes explicar melhor essa situação do diferencial térmico entre o mar e a terra e a nortada, que nao percebi bem sff ?



A nortada deve-se essencialmente ao posicionamento do Anticiclone, que quando favorável e próximo de nós, principalmente a Oeste/Sudoeste, juntamente com a depressão térmica centrada na Península Ibérica, cria esse vento moderado a forte, que se pode estender até 70 ou 80km para o interior.
Relativamente ao diferencial térmico entre o mar e a terra, este cria a brisa marítima de dia e a terrestre de noite. Esta imagem explica muito bem de forma simples.





A explicação no ipma


> O mar aquece e arrefece mais lentamente que a terra. Este facto pode causar grandes contrastes de temperatura entre o mar e as áreas terrestres adjacentes, dependendo do ciclo diurno. Estes contrastes originam um tipo de circulação denominada brisa.
> 
> Durante o dia a superfície terrestre aquece mais rapidamente que o mar, por isso, sobre terra o ar torna-se menos denso (e a pressão mais baixa) do que sobre mar. Consequentemente, o ar quente sobre terra sobe e o ar mais frio e húmido desce sobre o oceano. Em altitude, o ar desloca-se no sentido do mar (onde a pressão é mais baixa) e à superfície circula no sentido de mar para terra, fechando a circulação, conhecida como brisa marítima.
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/previsao.numerica/index.html?page=aladin.brisa.mar.xml


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jul 2013 às 10:02)

Bom dia, olhando ao ECM parece que este não foge muito á prespetiva indicada nos ultimos dias com uma subida de temperatura na Quarta, de curta duração descendo logo de seguida !

O GFS para quem gosta de clima de SAARA não apenas é mais quente no curto prazo como depois das 168h, tem um calor de tórrido que caso se verificasse faria bater imensos recordes de temperatura, com minimas na ordem dos 30º C e muitas máximas acima dos 44º C !

A diferença entre GFS e ECM é cerca das 168/192 horas com a aproximação de uma cut-off ao continente vista pelo GFS mas não pelo ECM !

Tenho um feeling que este mês de Agosto será muito quente por estas bandas !


----------



## LuisFilipe (29 Jul 2013 às 12:08)

bem essa previsao dwe calor torrido que falas ainda falta bastante mesmo, porque a partir de sexta vejo a entrada da nortada, sem fim à vista de ela se ir embora, logo nao sei onde vês temperaturas muito elevadas.


----------



## boneli (29 Jul 2013 às 15:36)

Olhando para os 2 principais modelos parece-me que até à próxima semana nada de muito anormal parece acontecer. As temperaturas não vão andar muito altas..a rondar os 30º. Aqui para o Norte poderá chuviscar um ou outro dia. Há de facto uma cut off que nos rondará mas nada de mais!
Isto nos próximos 5/7 dias, porque mais do que isso já é ser  bastante subjectivo, mas claro opiniões e feelings temos todos, não fosse isto um fórum..bem eu guardo-as para mim porque nisto do tempo nada é certo ahahahaha. 
De facto tivemos uma semana em que o forno esteve ligado, fora isso este Verão parece-me um pouco xoxo. Vamos ver como se vai portar o Agosto!

continuação de uma boa tarde


----------



## stormy (29 Jul 2013 às 21:16)

Atenção aos Açores, que amanhã estarão sob influencia de um forte cavado que se aproxima de NW, e no qual se integra uma depressão em cavamento gradual.

Na massa de ar pré frontal as condições são favoráveis ao desenvolvimento de instabilidade termodinâmica moderada a forte ( CAPE/LI elevados), á qual se acresce a passagem de alguns máximos de vorticidade em altura que exercerão forçamento dinâmico.
Os perfis de shear são igualmente condutivos ao desenvolvimento de algumas células organizadas capazes de gerar rajadas fortes e precipitação intensa.

Associada á frente fria poderá tambem ocorrer alguma convecção intensa de caracter linear igualmente capaz de gerar precipitação e ventos fortes.


----------



## Azor (29 Jul 2013 às 22:37)

stormy disse:


> Atenção aos Açores, que amanhã estarão sob influencia de um forte cavado que se aproxima de NW, e no qual se integra uma depressão em cavamento gradual.
> 
> Na massa de ar pré frontal as condições são favoráveis ao desenvolvimento de instabilidade termodinâmica moderada a forte ( CAPE/LI elevados), á qual se acresce a passagem de alguns máximos de vorticidade em altura que exercerão forçamento dinâmico.
> Os perfis de shear são igualmente condutivos ao desenvolvimento de algumas células organizadas capazes de gerar rajadas fortes e precipitação intensa.
> ...



Olha que óptima notícia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2013 às 11:40)

A partir da próxima 6ª feira até pelo menos 3ª feira ou 4ª feira da próxima semana, o Algarve vai ter um aumento da temperatura, com a nortada a fazer disparar a temperatura, na 2ª feira o IPMA coloca 34ºC para Olhão, o Foreca coloca 38ºC, mas a partir de 6ª feira, o Foreca já coloca temperaturas a rondarem os 35ºC. 

Claro, que temos que ter em conta, a brisa de sudoeste junto ao litoral da costa algarvia que ameniza a temperatura durante a tarde e tudo vai depender da intensidade dessa brisa e a que horas o vento fará a rotação para noroeste/norte.


----------



## LuisFilipe (31 Jul 2013 às 12:39)

para a costa sul do algarve sim, mas tambem a partir de terça a temperatura vai descer e bem.


----------



## belem (31 Jul 2013 às 14:11)

Faltam tantos dias até terça, como sabem o que vai acontecer?

A temperatura até poderá descer, mas não se sabe quanto.

Previsões são previsões e com o tempo perdem credibilidade.

E isto também vale para as previsões de calor.


----------



## Goku (31 Jul 2013 às 20:53)

Para a semana, a partir de quinta a temperatura vai subir.


----------



## LuisFilipe (31 Jul 2013 às 20:53)

ja esta claro que irá entrar uma depressão para a proxima semana, resta saber quanto tempo vai durar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jul 2013 às 21:37)

só o GFS vê essa depressão o ECM nao


----------



## LuisFilipe (31 Jul 2013 às 22:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> só o GFS vê essa depressão o ECM nao



aonde ves a previsao pelo ECM ? no ECM so consigo ver as previsões ate segunda-feira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2013 às 22:27)

LuisFilipe disse:


> aonde ves a previsao pelo ECM ? no ECM so consigo ver as previsões ate segunda-feira.



Podes ver aqui: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php


----------



## LuisFilipe (31 Jul 2013 às 22:34)

obrigado, nao tinha conhecimento desse site. 

O ECM de facto nao coloca a depressao, mas pela minha experiencia tenho mais confiança nas previsoes do GFS


----------

